
I'm scared of my own country - chei0aiV
http://dustri.org/b/im-scared.html
======
EliRivers
_they are hating our freedom_

Uh huh. Sure they are. It's nothing to do with the last several decades' worth
of foreign policy.

(I did wonder if that was perhaps ironic or sarcastic, but in the end I
decided it wasn't - I could well be wrong, though)

------
J_Darnley
That's what the governments want. They want you to cower in fear from the
terrorists so that they can pass any draconian law they want and the people
will thank them for it. The people who aren't fearing the terrorists then fear
the government because they see what the government is doing.

As you point out France is looking to change its constitution. Belgium is
looking to do the same and there is even talk of passing some sort of Patriot
Act style law.

------
wsc981
I live in The Netherlands and I'm afraid of my own country for different
reasons. I'm afraid of our politicians who seem to be almost exclusively EU-
minded and don't seem to care much about the safety of their own citizens.

I don't think the Dutch government realises the threat of the massive muslim
influx happening in Europe today. With almost no background checks happening,
since the Dutch immigration office can't handle the influx.

What European countries need to do is consult and take some cues from Israel,
since they've been dealing with muslim terrorism for a long while. And every
time I visited Israel I felt save. At the same time I don't think Israel is a
police state.

I remember, back when I was young, almost every couple of months, maybe even
every month, there was some bomb exploding in Israel, killing people at
marketplaces and in buses. Once Israel build the wall and increased border
checks, these events happen way less often. The wall did work well to protect
the citizens, no matter what some leftist people might want to say. Likewise,
I do believe walls will make Europe saver.

Of course now Israel deals with stabbers, but I'm sure they figure out a
solution. At the very least, they have armed citizens all over the country,
ready to take countermeasures once these things happen. Here in The
Netherlands we're mostly sitting ducks.

~~~
EliRivers
_no matter what some leftist people might want to say_

This ridiculous polarised and incorrect caricature of "left" and "right" is
not only ridiculous, but also damaging. You don't even live in the US, so
you've no excuse. It's the _rightists_ who want lots of foreign immigrants,
because it means that businesses have lower costs of employees. No, wait, it's
the leftists who cause terrorism because their policy of free-thought and
individual liberty creates closed minds. No, wait, it's the rightists, because
their belief in the free movement of capital causes... no, wait, leftists are
in favour of... goodness me, it's almost as if reducing a complex situation,
with roots going back decades, to two caricatures of political thought that
only exist in the lazy media is useless.

~~~
gozur88
>This ridiculous polarised and incorrect caricature of "left" and "right" is
not only ridiculous, but also damaging. You don't even live in the US, so
you've no excuse.

What in the world is this supposed to mean? "Left" and "right" in the
political sense isn't an exclusively US concept. In fact, this isn't a US
concept at all - it's French. And it doesn't mean the same thing in the US as
it does in most European countries.

~~~
EliRivers
_What in the world is this supposed to mean?_

It means that then political spectrum is varied and vast, and that it's lazy
and incorrect to simply take this one aspect and call it "leftist". it also
means that the US has a ridiculous, caricatured view of "left and "right" that
the rest of the world finds by parts both bizarre and laughable. I suspect,
based on the fact that you think it's necessary to provide a quick primer on
the origin of the terms, that what I'm getting at goes over your head.

